# Warforged Warforged and More Warforged (Moreforged?)



## DMAC (Oct 30, 2005)

Haven't had any Eberron work to post in a while but I was sketching tonight and started messing with this design for a "female" paladin or cleric:







I might do something a little more "finished" with it, time permitting.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 30, 2005)

Cool, reminds me of that old movie, with the robot woman....

Good to see you back drawing stuff.


----------



## mps42 (Oct 30, 2005)

That movie would be "Metropolis"


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 31, 2005)

Very nice.

I wonder if this reminds anyone of _I Sing The Body Electric_.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice? _NICE?_ This is frickin' _AMAZING!_

great job.

AR


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 1, 2005)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Nice? _NICE?_ This is frickin' _AMAZING!_
> 
> great job.
> 
> AR




Very true. However, a lot of EN Worlders have gotten use to seeing DMAC post "amazing" artwork on a regular basis, so we've become... complacent.  

Seriously though, another fantastic image DMAC!

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Baron Opal (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks great DMAC. I would love to see your version of a mind flayer. Perhaps a frustrated one fighting the above warforged (damn constructs...).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 4, 2005)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Nice? _NICE?_ This is frickin' _AMAZING!_
> 
> great job.
> 
> AR





You missed my 'very'.


----------



## Ferret (Nov 4, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Very true. However, a lot of EN Worlders have gotten use to seeing DMAC post "amazing" artwork on a regular basis, so we've become... complacent.
> 
> Seriously though, another fantastic image DMAC!
> 
> ...




Too true. Awesome work DMAC!


----------



## DMAC (Nov 4, 2005)

Heh.  I might refine it a little this weekend.  Thanks for the props guys.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 7, 2005)

Well done!


----------



## Helspar (Nov 8, 2005)

Really good stuff that one. Really good shading work and character design.


----------



## DMAC (Nov 9, 2005)

Pencils for a full-body shot of the female warforged:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 9, 2005)

Quite impressive, well done.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow, you just keep outdoing yourself.


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 9, 2005)

Superb!

~Hunter


----------



## DMAC (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, hopefully I'll finish that one up in the next little while.  Here's another one I was messing around with: a more cartoony 'forged.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 10, 2005)

Kickin'!


----------



## Ferret (Nov 11, 2005)

Some reason the head of the Female looks strange, I think its the solid metal coif.... Not sure. The body and stuff looks cool though.

I think the cartoony stuff is a cool idea, like the avenger.... Good art.


----------



## DMAC (Nov 13, 2005)

Pencils for a character for one of the guys at thehoffmanstudio.com.  He's a warforged sorcerer made up of parts from several different warforged:


----------



## Olly (Nov 13, 2005)

Oooh, I like him. He's got a sort of 'Quasimodo' feel to him. 

'Quasi-Robo', if you will.


----------



## Ferret (Nov 14, 2005)

Olly said:
			
		

> Oooh, I like him. He's got a sort of 'Quasimodo' feel to him.
> 
> 'Quasi-Robo', if you will.




Please don't..... LMAO

Awesome Sorcerer, give a very menacing and mechanical feel. Too cool for words.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 14, 2005)

DMAC said:
			
		

> Pencils for a character for one of the guys at thehoffmanstudio.com.  He's a warforged sorcerer made up of parts from several different warforged:
> 
> <snip>



 Sheesh, that guy looks like he seriously lay the smack down.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 15, 2005)

That's a sorcerer I wouldn't want to melee with!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's a sorcerer I wouldn't want to melee with!




If that's the party sorcerer, I don't wanna ever be up against the party fighter!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> If that's the party sorcerer, I don't wanna ever be up against the party fighter!



 You mean the Gnome?


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You mean the Gnome?



No, that's the Ranger,  The Pixie is the fighter.


----------



## DMAC (Nov 15, 2005)




----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 16, 2005)

DMAC said:
			
		

>


----------



## Thaniel (Nov 16, 2005)

I like the 'cartoony' one most of all I think. Not sure why. I think it somewhat reminds me of the Clone Wars cartoon.


----------



## DMAC (Nov 19, 2005)

Comparisons to the Clone Wars cartoons are always welcome. 

I did the final pencils for the warforged sorcerer today:


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 19, 2005)

I really enjoy your drawings and wish that I got the chance to see more.  Very nice work.  Keep it up, keep us entertained !


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 19, 2005)

DMAC said:
			
		

> Comparisons to the Clone Wars cartoons are always welcome.
> 
> I did the final pencils for the warforged sorcerer today:
> 
> <snip>



Hmm, kinda reminds me of Grievous.


----------



## DMAC (Nov 20, 2005)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> I really enjoy your drawings and wish that I got the chance to see more.  Very nice work.  Keep it up, keep us entertained !




Merci beaucoup.  Il y a toujours plus a voir a mon site: http://www.darrencalvert.com.   

 I've laid down the flat colors and just started highlighting/shading the head:


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 20, 2005)

Hot diggity. Your stuff just gets better and better!


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 20, 2005)

DMAC said:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup.  Il y a toujours plus a voir a mon site: http://www.darrencalvert.com.




Ho, je sais ! Ton site est dans mes signets, mais ce n'est pas suffisant ! J'en veux encore plus 

Translation : Oh I know! I bookmarked your site but it is not enough! I still want more


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 20, 2005)

DMAC said:
			
		

> ...started highlighting/shading the head...



You're not done? It already looks awesome!


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 20, 2005)

DMAC said:
			
		

> I've laid down the flat colors and just started highlighting/shading the head.




Dude, that looks astonishing. How much for something similar? Is that around your standard rate?


----------



## Ferret (Nov 20, 2005)

C'est vraiment fantastique!


----------



## DMAC (Nov 21, 2005)

Here are the "final" colors (unless I decide to keep playing with them over the next couple of days):







I also made a slight change to the shading on the toes of the right (our left) foot.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 21, 2005)

That is so wicked.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

Great stuff! Are you going to do more Eberron stuff? Like, other than Warforged?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 21, 2005)

Most Excellent DMAC! Love it!




			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Great stuff! Are you going to do more Eberron stuff? Like, other than Warforged?



Ooh, maybe some saurian shifters?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'd like to see some Halfling Dinosaur Riders, myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 21, 2005)

Maybe some Inspired?


----------



## DMAC (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks.  I was thinking of trying a Talenta Halfling dinosaur rider, or possibly an Al-Qadim character...


----------



## kyloss (Nov 21, 2005)

Since the store section of your sight seems to be non-existant, Are you open to possibly doing commision work? This is some amazing stuff and I'd LOVE to have a few character sketches done.


----------



## Henry (Nov 21, 2005)

Darren, a question: Are you doing any work for WotC or for any other RPG publishers? This is the caliber of work that would make buyers stand up and take notice of a product, especially on a cover.


----------



## MadMaxim (Nov 21, 2005)

That sure looks great, DMAC! I think it looks a bit like something out of World of Warcraft, there's just something about that style of yours. I'd love to see an action scene of some sort!


----------



## Ferret (Nov 21, 2005)

Frickin' sweet!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 21, 2005)

DMAC said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I was thinking of trying a Talenta Halfling dinosaur rider, or possibly an Al-Qadim character...



 Yes!


----------



## DMAC (Nov 21, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> That sure looks great, DMAC! I think it looks a bit like something out of World of Warcraft, there's just something about that style of yours. I'd love to see an action scene of some sort!




Did you see this thread? http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=156646  World of Warcraft art and an action scene of some sort!   

I haven't done anything official for WotC although I did speak to one of the art directors there and would probably be able to score something if I pestered him enough.    I'm currently tweaking my portfolio to try and land a position as concept artist for a local video game company.

I do tackle commissions, time permitting.  I should have some time coming up here before the holidays.  Drop me a line at calvertdarren@hotmail.com and we can talk prices.  You'd probably be looking at something in the $150 range for a piece like the warforged.  I wasn't keeping track, but I'm sure I put in a solid 8 hours on the piece between the concept, sketch, final pencils and coloring.


----------



## kyloss (Nov 21, 2005)

DMAC you have mail. And is that US or CDN $?


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 22, 2005)

DMAC said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I was thinking of trying a Talenta Halfling dinosaur rider, or possibly an Al-Qadim character...




Al-Qadim! Al-Qadim!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 22, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Al-Qadim! Al-Qadim!



Definetely Al-Qadim!


----------



## DMAC (Nov 25, 2005)

Heh.  Yeah, ever since I played Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time, I've fallen in love with Al-Qadim/Arabian Nights all over again.  I'll definitely post whatever I do here.   

If anyone has any Al-Qadim characters (or any cool characters, period) they'd like to suggest, you can always drop me an e-mail at calvertdarren@hotmail.com.  As was the case with this latest warforged, sometimes it's just a matter of me coming across a character description that inspires me when the planets align and I actually have some free time to tackle something just for fun.

And of course, if anyone has money to burn and would like a custom character illo, either for themselves or for someone on their Christmas list, you know where to reach me.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 26, 2005)

Fantastic Artwork!

Hunter


----------

